# Unknown species



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Does anyone know what genus it belongs to? Some of my friends here think it is a species of Rotala or Bacopa, while my guess is Hygrophila because its stem looks like that of H.polysperma var.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

My first instinct was Ludwigia...but it looks more like Bacopa after a long, thoughtful look.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm leaning towards a Bacopa too. You can always grow it emersed and flower it, which shouldn't be difficult. That's the easiet way to tell.


----------

